# Benefit Ride At Mudd Madness- Choudrant/Calhoun La!



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok so a local young high school girl was driving down the road and lost control. Her vehicle flipped 4 times, no airbags deploid and her seat actually broke. Her skull was crushed, neck was broke, and her spine is messed up. She has been in surgury and ICU for the past few days. Of course her parents are having a hard time dealing with this life changing event. So the community and friends are having a benefit ride for Sierra at mudd maddness, June 23rd the ride starts at 11a.m. and all proceeds will go to donation to help her parents with all the expenses they are having.​​Sierras had fragments of her car found inside her skull, swelling of the brain, and was non responsive. She has been touched by God and over the last 2 days has been able to speek (few words), and move all limbs. ​I know alot of people on MIMB are from along ways away but to the locals it would mean alot to her family and friends if we can get the word out for a big turnout!!​


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to make it, but is there anyway that I could donate to the family?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be there for sure. Thanks for posting


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Count my group in! I am personal trainer at the Monroe Athletic Club and know several ppl that were close to her including a fellow employee. Its a terrible situation no parent should ever have to go through. My prayers are out to there family and we will be making this ride come rain or shine!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

TheMudEnthusiast said:


> I wouldn't be able to make it, but is there anyway that I could donate to the family?


 

Im sure there would be a way. I would have to find someone closer to her and her family to get info.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Count my group in! I am personal trainer at the Monroe Athletic Club and know several ppl that were close to her including a fellow employee. Its a terrible situation no parent should ever have to go through. My prayers are out to there family and we will be making this ride come rain or shine!


 

Thanks for the help and prayers as well! 

I dont know her nor have I ever met her. Even if I never meet her or her family I still want to help as much as possible.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd like to go to this event. Could someone post an actual address for the park? All I have found is a map to choudrant,la and at the bottom it says, place marked on map is not accurate. WHAT? help me out please.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If I can't find an address I'll post multiple directions from east and west. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm gonna repost this on our forum as well. We have several member is west Monroe area. Thx for the info and let me know about that donation address as well. I know for certain we will make a donation.


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wish I could make it with several of my friends, but with our work schedule, there will be no way possible. If you can find out where to send it, I might can get a few of them to pitch in and just throw a donation up that way! Let us know. 
Prayers sent to her, her family, and her friends for God to keep performing a miracle on her!
--Josh


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Coming from the East. Take second calhoun exit #101 off I-20. Go left, over the interstate to highway 80 (0.6 miles) Take a right on highway 80 towards Choudrant. Turn left on Crocker rd. if you get to the pleasant grove community dumpsters you've gone too far. Turn around. Take right on Campbell rd. (0.7) miles. Take a left on Bradford and mud maddness will be on your right. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

